# Futterteig selber machen



## gte81 (1. März 2008)

hi
habe noch nicht so viel friedfischerfahrung und will bis die raubfische wieder offen sind auf friedfisch gehen.
da die karpfen und co. noch recht träge sind soll man ja mit futter arbeiten.
habe bisher alle karpfen auf wurm gefangen ohne groß anfüttern.
jetzt würd ich gern wissen was ihr in eure futterkörbe oder spiralen tut. habe das letzte mal einfach 2 trockene semmeln mit dosenmaissaft und maiskörnern gemischt und das an die spirale "geklebt". als köder wurm. 
wie macht man futterteig selber? was kann man alles reintun?
muß man den dann auch am haken haben oder tut es ein wurm auch?
bin da wirklich noch ein bisschen unerfahren, 
danke für eure hilfe
gruß


----------



## Jagdpostmann (1. März 2008)

*AW: Futterteig selber machen*

Moin,
ich für meinen Teil mache einen absolut simplen Teig und gebe nicht viel auf dieses ganze Highendzeugs.

Mehl, Wasser, Zucker, V.-Zucker als Basis.
Danach kann alles rein, von Knoblauch, Backaromen, Lockstoffe, einfach alles.

Mehl und Wasser vermengen, Zutaten hinzu und mit Mehl zur gewünschen Konsistenz verkneten.( fest aber geschmeidig).
Du Solltest das Mehl-Zuckergemisch Probieren. Es sollte angenehm süß schmecken. Danach die Lockstoffe.

Thema Haken:
Ich bevorzuge selbst gebunden ( Karpfenhaken, 0,30mm Monovorfach und Haar mit Kugelschreiberfeder.)

Das Haar wird wie bei einer Boilliemontage am Haken befastigt und am unteren Ende wird ein Teil einer Kugelschreiberfeder geknotet.

Die Teigkugeln Kommen dann  auf das Federstück.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## gte81 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Futterteig selber machen*

habe mir gestern solche teige gemacht. einen süßen mit mais und einen mit gemahlenem frolic.
der mit mais hat sch auch ein bisschen aufgelößt und ist aus dem futterkorb gefallen aber der frolicteig war gar nicht mehr abzubekommen von der spirale oder dem futterkorb.

hat jemand noch andere rezepte?
danke


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. März 2008)

*AW: Futterteig selber machen*

Ich nehme Paniermehl und je nach Bedarf Vanillezucker wenn es ein süsser oder Knoblauchsalz,Lebkuchengewürz wenn es etwas herzhafter sein soll. Meine persönliche Erfahrung an meinem Hausgewässer ist die Herzhafteren in der kalten Jahreszeit und im Sommer geht auch der süsse Mix ganz gut. Kannst auch noch den Saft vom Mais verwenden zum Teig anmachen.Der Vanillezuckerteig ist nach 1-2 Tagen richtig schön durchgezogen und hat da die beste Wirkung.


----------



## tarpoon (8. März 2008)

*AW: Futterteig selber machen*

ich fische gar nicht mehr mit teig. ab und zu behalte ich mir vorm boiliekochen etwas rohteig über und friere es in kleinen portionen weg. dieser hoch atraktive teig wird dann um den hakenköder oder auch mal um das blei geknetet. funktioniert sehr gut. als sehr guten teigzusatz kann ich dir vitamealo oder milchpulver empfehlen. die möglichkeiten sind fast unendlich... leberwurst oder ölsardienen haben im teig auch schon ihre lockwirkung gezeigt, du siehst also nichts ist unmöglich. teste also solange bis du ein gutes rezept gefunden hast. für deine spirale kann ich dir auch noch eifutter für vögel z.b. von freßnapf empfehlen ist schön grob und hat einen sehr guten geschmack. zur besseren bindung setze ich immer auf haferflocken...


----------

